# Sending Text Messages from a Computer to a Phone



## Oakbridge

I'm trying to find the way to send SMS text messages from a computer to a phone. It used to be that you'd send to a email address with the phone number as the first part of the address and some kind of sms email domain as the domain part of the address. I've got an iPhone but I don't use a data plan. 

I'm going to be on a golf course tomorrow afternoon, and I'd like to have a friend keep me up to date on the WWDC Keynote. Does anyone know the email address domain for sending a text message to a Rogers phone?

Thanks,


----------



## hayesk

Google is your friend. I searched for "email text message to rogers" and found this on the first page:

Rogers.com - Text Messaging

basically it is [email protected]

Don't make the message too big or it will probably get dropped.


----------



## Macified

I think that's a very old method.

If your friend goes to the Rogers site there is a place to send txt messages to Rogers cell phone numbers. No reason why it won't work with an iPhone. 

BTW - text messaging is not counted as "data". You get a separate txt messaging plan for that.


----------



## HowEver

Since the widger "Roger That" no longer works (Dashboard no longer supports cookies?), this is what you need to know:



> Receiving:
> 
> People can send Emails as SMS to your phone by addressing them to (your10digitphonenumber)@pcs.rogers.com (or see the section on Alaises below). When you receive the SMS Email you will not see it as coming from their Email address. Instead you will see it as coming from +30500001 for the first message you receive per day, +305000002 for the second, +30500003 for the third etc.
> 
> Unless you subscribe to Direct Delivery (explained in Other Options section below) you will not get the message directly delivered to your phone. You will simply get the message alert from +30500001 and it will say that you have received an Email from (Their Name) and you will need to reply to that message with "r" (or "read") to have the message delivered to your phone.
> 
> After you reply with "r" (or subscribe to Direct Delivery) you will then receive the SMS Email. In the body of the message first you will see the name (not Email address) of who it is from, then the subject in parenthesies, and then the actual message. Because of the Sender and then subject being displayed first and the 160 character limit on SMSes you may only get 60 characters of the Email itself. Note: SMS Emails will NOT automatically string together as Regular SMSes do. You will need to reply to the message with "r" (or "read" to get the next 153 characters of the body of the message, you can then repeat as many times as necessary to get the entire body.


And much more:

HowardForums: Your Mobile Phone Community & Resource - Everything you always wanted to know about: Text Messaging (SMS to Email)

Too bad about the demise of "Roger That!" You can read about it here:

Spintriplet | Home


----------



## HowEver

hayesk said:


> Google is your friend. I searched for "email text message to rogers" and found this on the first page:
> 
> Rogers.com - Text Messaging
> 
> basically it is [email protected]
> 
> Don't make the message too big or it will probably get dropped.


160 character limit. Has to be very short since that might include some header info.



Macified said:


> I think that's a very old method.
> 
> If your friend goes to the Rogers site there is a place to send txt messages to Rogers cell phone numbers. No reason why it won't work with an iPhone.
> 
> BTW - text messaging is not counted as "data". You get a separate txt messaging plan for that.


Receiving text messages is free on Rogers (first 2500, in any case). Replying with "r" to read the email-to-text will depend on one's text messaging plan, if any.


----------



## Oakbridge

Thanks, I just tried it and it works pretty good. I just hope she can strip out her signature line and the company's legal mumbo at the bottom or I'll be receiving very short messages.


----------



## PoliceDog

I use a free Rogers SMS plug-in for Outlook 2003 that's available from the website.


----------



## macmac

This is the site you want to use. I use it regularly.

You have to google search a bit to find it. I have it in safari on as "Rogers Text Message" title.

Rogers.com - Send a Text Message


----------

